# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Ramadan menu within 30 min

## RAHEN

In this topic we will share sweets,beverages,snacks and many more that can be made within 30 min. If u have any do share it with ur tips and advice on the other dishes posted  :Smile: 

post 1 
 Chicken Pakorey
Cold Coffee
Fruit LAssi
Chicken Nuggets
post 12
Fish Kebab
lucknawi Dal
Lubnani kebab
Falafil
Hummus
part 15
cutlets 
trifle
post 17
Besan k Dahi Baray
Chicken curry
post 26
Bread Rolls
Tomato Chutney
Sweet Rice
Grilled Salmon
Fried Rice with peas.
post 28
Instant Kulfi
MAngo Falooda
post 29
Almond Milk
suji ki kheer
French Fries chilli
post 30
khatte Noodles
potato and peanut snack
ribbon sandwiches
post 31
cheese cake
Baked PAsta
suji ki kheer
post 32
Naan Khatai
Fruit yoghurt 
fish and potato cutlets
post 33
chicken balls
mutter pakora
shahi tukray 
fruit cake teal
_post 34/35/36/37_
mixed fruit shake recipe
potato garlic sauce
chicken karahi
besan k pakoray
potato bites
Chilled Banana Custard
chicken cutlets
Canelloni
chocolate milk shake
Tortilla de patatas
chicken pakora
simple pakora
cocktail pakora
prawn pakora
cheesy rice pakora
_post 38/39_
hari chutney
phodine ki chutney
Hyderabad dahi ki chutney
boondi raita
bhagara dahi
onion and garlic chutney
imli aur gur ki chutney
Club sandwich
Egg tikka
_post 40_
crispy Chicken
Vegetable Fried Rice
chicken Bihari Kebab
Seviyan
KFC zinger Burger

----------


## RAHEN

Chicken pakorey...

Ingredients
325 gm boneless chicken pieces
1 cup paani
1 medium pyaaz(onion)
2-3 cloves garlic
1-2 green chilies
Handful of dhuniya leaves
125 gm basin flour
1 tsp. dhuniya powder
1 tsp. ground zeera
½ tsp. garam masala
½ tsp. chili powder
1 tsp. salt or according to taste
1 pinch soda bicarbonate
Oil fry kane ke lea..
Method
Pyaaz, garlic, green chilies aur dhanya ko half cup paani me blender me blend kar de aur us ka paste bana de...
aik bowl me besen , dhuniya ka powder, zeera, garam masala, chili powder, salt aur soda.
ab is ke ander blend kia hoa mixture aur baake paani daal kar thick paste bana le.
ab is ke ander chicken pieces daal de taake sahe se mixture uper lag jae...
Oil me fry kar le jab tak golden brown na ho jae... ketchup ya mint chutney ke saath peesh kare...



Cold Coffe...
Ingredients
1 cup milk
1 tablespoon coffee
1/2 cups chocolate
icecream..few scoop
for garnish: strawberries
Directions
1. Combine milk and coffee beverage mix in
blender, blend until dissolved. put in cups...
2. Add ice cream (u can also blend icecream in milk and coffee...but i prefer to add icecream afterwards)
3. Garnish with grated chocolate and strawberries (optional)




Fruit lassi...
Ingredients
Yogurt 1 cup
1 Cup soft fruit finely chopped mango or banana
Honey 2 tsp
1 Litre water
Juice of 1 lemon
Directions
Blend the yogurt and mix in all the ingredients thoroughly. Serve chilled.



chicken nuggets
chicken pieces in cubes 1/2 k
corn flour 2 tbsp
bread crumbs 1 tbsp
oil according to the need
maida 1/2 cup
white pepper 1 tbsp
egg 2
salt on taste
Method
Add all the ingredients in the chicken except breadcrumbs
and marinate for half an hour. then heat the oil in pan and when hot. take the marinated chicken
put bread crumbs on its both sides and fry it.when golden brown take it out and put on the newspaper or any
kitchen towel. and serve it with tomato ketchup. or chilly ketchup.
note: if u want the nuggets to be crispy then before putting it in hot oil first add it to the mixture of (pinch of salt+ egg)
and then to breadcrumbs. it really becomes crispy. i use this way to fry.



will add more laters..inshaAllah

----------


## MARRIED NY

Jazakallah

----------


## RAHEN

Jazak Allah alf khair 


Welcome to DesiTwist

----------


## Fairy

:bigthumb; Good job Rahen. Aaj kal subko in quick recipe ki hi zarorat hai  :Smile:  I am waiting for more sis :giveflower;

----------


## aliwajdan

zabar dast hein yaar ab bana ke bhaij doo plz

----------


## RAHEN

heheheeh
lets make it 50-50 - recipes me deti hoon aur bana kar aap bhejo  :Smile: 


welcome both and inshaAllah i will sis  :Smile:

----------


## Muzna

mouth watering reciepe's thank u for sharing Rahen  :Smile:  good effort

----------


## Fairy

Chalo theek hai sis..phir jesi bhi banni khani paregi aapko :bg:

----------


## Hina87

lolz Aisha Baji  :Big Grin: 

Nice recipes Aapi jaan  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

> Chalo theek hai sis..phir jesi bhi banni khani paregi aapko :bg:


 
 :Big Grin: 
sis woh aliwajdan ne kaha khana ab bhejo - to me ne ussi baat ka kaha tha. 
waise agar aap pyar se khilayen gi to kha longi aap ki khatir

welcome all  :Smile:  :givefl;

----------


## RAHEN

Fish Kebabs... 
(Yield: 2 servings)

Ingredients:
1 lb Thick fillet of Monk fish or other firm fish 
4 sm Garlic cloves, minced 
1 tsp Ground cumin seeds 
1/2 tsp Paprika 
1/8 tsp Cayenne 
1 generous pinch powder saffron 
1/4 cup Chopped fresh cilantro 
1/4 cup Fresh lemon juice 
3/4 cup Olive oil 
Salt, Black pepper

Preparation:
1. Cut the fillet of fish into 1" cubes

2. Combine the rest of the ingredients in a bowl, mix well.

3. Add fish to the bowl of herbs and spices, stir well, set aside to marinate for 2 hours, stirring occasionally.

4. Thread the cubes of fish onto metal skewers and place under a hot broiler for about 8 minutes, or until cooked through, turning once.   Serve warm.





LUCKNAWI DAL
Ingredient 

2 cups Pink lentils
1 1/2 qtWater
 Salt
1tTurmeric
1 tTamarind paste
1/4 c Oil
1 t Cumin seeds
1 lg Onion, chopped
 6 ea Garlic cloves, crushed
1 ea 1" piece ginger, chopped
1/2 ts Dried red chilies

 Method
Wash lentils & boil in water with salt, turmeric &tamarind over medium heat for 20 minutes.  Heat oil in a small pot. Add cumin seeds & fry for a minute.
Stir in onion, garlic & ginger & fry till onion is browned & soft. Add chili & stir fro 30 seconds.
Remove & pour over lentils, mix thoroughly & return to a boil.  Serve with rice.



Lubnani Kabab

Ingredients

- beef mince 1kg
- mashed boiled potatoes 1/2 cup
- mashed boiled peas 1/2 cup
- mashed boiled macaronis 1/2 cup
- salt & red chili powder to taste
- garlic paste 1/4 tsp.
- salt 1/2 tsp. for mince
- coriander leaves few sprigs
- 1 egg
- bread crumbs for coating

Method
Boil mince with salt and garlic paste.
Cook and dry
Add rest of the ingredients except egg and crumbs.
Blend in a processor to make a fine mince.
Shape into cylindrical kababs coat with eggs & crumbs. Deep fry & serve hot 


Flafel
Ingredients

2 c. dried fava beans or chick peas 
1 medium onion - chopped finely 
2 cloves garlic - crushed 
1 tsp. baking soda 
1 tsp. coriander 
1/2 tsp cumin 
1 egg - beaten 
1/2 c. parsley - finely chopped 
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper 
salt 
pepper 
flour 
oil 

Method
Soak the bean or chickpeas in water overnight. Drain. ( If you use fava eans that are not skinless, remove the skins now.) 
2. Place the beans or chickpeas in blender and blend to a fine paste. 
3. Add the onion, parsley, egg, garlic, coriander, cumin, cayenne, baking oda, salt and pepper. Mix well in the blender. 
4. Transfer the mixture to a bowl and keep aside for 1\2 an hour. 
5. Heat oil in a deep fryer to medium high. Drop carefully a tablespoon full of aste into the hot oil. Fry to a golden color, turning once or twice. 
6. Remove from oil with a slotted spoon and place on absorbent kitchen paper.   
7. Serve hot with Tahini or wrapped inside pita bread with garlic chutney and lettuce. makes 30- 35 balls. 





Homous / Homus
Arabian chick pea dip

Ingredients

- 4 cups cooked chick peas
- 1\3 cup hot water
- 1\2 cup tahini
- 1\3 cup extra virgin olive oil 
- 4-5 cloves of garlic
- 2 tsp. ground cumin
- juice of 2 lemons
- salt and pepper, to taste     

Method     
1. Put the chickpeas, tahini, hot water, olive oil and juice of one lemon in a blender or food processor and blend to a smooth paste.
2. Scrap the sides of the blender. Add garlic, cumin, salt and pepper and blend again. Scrape the sides again, adjust the amount of lemon juice according to your taste. Add little more salt and pepper if necessary. If homous is too thick add small amount of water or olive oil. Blend two or three times until a very smooth paste is formed.
3. Decorate with a sprinkle of paprika and mint leaves.
4. Serve with warm pitta bread or serve as a dip for chicken or shish kabab.

----------


## Endurer

That is just WOW  :Big Grin:  I'm gonna forward these to my mom. Thanks a lot for sharing these recipes sis.  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

Thanks 4 liking  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

CUTLETS

INGREDIENTS 	

2-3 medium size potatoes boiled
1 tsp. salt or according to taste
½ tsp. ground black pepper (Kali Mirch)
Breadcrumbs for coating
1 egg beaten
Oil for deep-frying
Assortment of fillings

INSTRUCTIONS

Boil the potatoes and remove their skins. Allow to cool and then mash to paste. Add the salt and pepper and mix well. Take a small amount of this mixture in the hand and flatten to a disc shape. Add the filling in the middle and cover on all sides to form a kabab like shape. Dip in beaten egg and then roll in breadcrumbs to coat well all over. Deep fry till golden brown. Serve with ketchup or chutney.

FILLINGS

1. Grated Cheddar or Mozzarella Cheese
2. Pre cooked keema (mincemeat)
3. Grated carrots, cabbage, capsicum , peas mixture.
4. Any other preferred filling that you like.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

TRIFFLE

INGREDIENTS

A few slices of plain sponge cake
1 liter of milk
2 tbs. custard powder
3-4 tbs. sugar (more if you like it really sweet)
Assorted fruits chopped
Whipped cream
Jello (flavored gelatin)..prepare according to instructions on the packet

INSTRUCTIONS

In a dish, line the bottom with slices of the sponge cake. Sprinkle a little milk or any fruit juice to moisten it.
In a cup combine the custard powder with 2 tablespoons of milk and mix to form a paste. In a saucepan, bring the liter of milk to boil and add the custard powder mix slowly while stirring simultaneously.
Simmer for 5 minutes till slightly thick then remove from heat.
When a bit cool spread evenly over the cake layer. Then add a layer of fruits. Mix the jello according to instructions on the packet. When the jello has cooled and has started to thicken, spread it as a layer over the fruit.
Leave to cool and set for a while in the fridge. Top with whipped cream. Chill and serve,

Serving: 4-6 persons


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## RAHEN

I liked both of ur dishes sister. Potato cutlets and trifle. :applaud; 
I will try trifle inshaAllah

well done :up; ma mulan.

----------


## RAHEN

Besan kay Dahi Baray


Ingredients 
2 cups besan 
2 pinches of baking soda 
½ tsp salt 
pinch of asafetida (Heeng) 
Oil for deep frying
300 gms. Yogurt
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. sugar
Chaat masala 
cumin seeds (Zeera) powder
chili (Lal Mirch) powder
Imli chutney

Method :
 Add spices to besan and make a paste using 1¼ cup of water. Mix well and leave for 30 minutes.

Then in a frying pan add oil and with the help of a spoon, drop the spoon full of paste into the pan and deep fry till light brown.

When serving, soak in a bowl of water and when a little soft squeeze out the water between palms and add to prepared yogurt.

YOGURT: Beat the yogurt adding a little water to a paste.
Add salt, red chili powder and ½ tsp. zeera powder. Add 1 tsp sugar and mix well. 
Garnish with sweet Imli Chutney and Chaat Masala.


**************************************************  ********


Chicken Curry 


Ingredients½ kg chicken 
100 ml onion paste
50 ml. yogurt 
1 tsp. coriander (Dhaniya) powder
3 to 4 tsp salt (to taste)
¼ tsp. turmeric (Haldi) powder
1 tsp chili (Lal Mirch) powder
1 tsp. garlic (Lehsan) paste
1 tsp. ginger (Adrak) paste 
100 ml. oil
1 to 1½ tsp. salt (as per taste)
100 ml. tomato - ground
1-2 green chilies -chopped
1 tsp. garam masala. OR 1 black cardamom (Bari Ilaichi) seeds, 
2 green cardamom (Chhoti Ilaichi) seeds, 
1 small stick cinnamon (Dalchini) 
10 black pepper (Kali Mirch) 
6-8 cloves (Laung) 
¼ tsp. cumin seeds (Zeera)

Garnish

2 tsp. fresh coriander (Dhaniya) leaves and green chilies (chopped)


instruction :-
 Fry onion paste in oil to light brown. Add Ginger (Adrak), Garlic (Lehsan) paste, yogurt, Coriander Seeds (Dhaniya) powder, chili powder, Turmeric (Haldi) powder, tomato, and salt.
Mix and fry briefly and then add the chicken. 
Mix it and let it cook for 10-15 minutes till the chicken becomes tender and the desired consistency of curry is achieved. (add water only to have the required consistency)
Garnish with green chilies, green coriander (Dhaniya) leaves and garam masala.
Serve with naan or boiled rice.

----------


## Omar

Thn 4 Recipe Appi jan

But mein ney kaha tha k Mujh kO ban ker Taste Ker waieen 

MeiN Khud Kessay Banaooon ? :s

----------


## RAHEN

mere bhai -  Allah ne do hath diye hain - chalo banao  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Allah ney Sub Kuch diya Shuker Allhamdulilah But Time Nahin Hota naa

Or Allah ney App Jesse Ek Ache Appi bhe to dee hein Woh Kyun Nahin Bana Dety ???

----------


## RAHEN

banaya to tha lekin aap ne khaya nahi  :Big Grin:  bahar se fast food eat kar ke aagaye thay  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Oho my Mistake next time nhin khaoonga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

Hmm ajj chicken curry try kerte hien. Wese bhi ajj gher per koi nahi hoga is lie khud se hi kuch na kuch banaon ga. Agar time kam howa to phir koi assan se recipe dekh loon ga issi topic se or phir wohi bana loon ga.

Thanks once again for sharing these delicious recipes sis.  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

u r welcome Brother  :Smile: 

@bhaijaan - theek hai  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

> CUTLETS
> 
> INGREDIENTS     
> 
> 2-3 medium size potatoes boiled
> 1 tsp. salt or according to taste
> ½ tsp. ground black pepper (Kali Mirch)
> Breadcrumbs for coating
> 1 egg beaten
> ...


i found these changes so i thought to share.

----------


## RAHEN

_BREAD ROLLS_ 
 *Ingredients* 
1 packet bread{large pieces}
 1/4 kg potatoes{boiled & mashed}
 1/4 kg chicken(boiled & threaded) 
1 cup water
 oil for frying 
salt and pepper{hasbezaika} 
ketchup{some quantity}
 2 eggs{beaten} 
*Method*
Take a bread peices and cut the corners,take a piece of bread,dip it in water and with the help of wooden roll{belan}roll the bread, marinate chicken with ketchup,salt & pepper . take a rolled bread piece and put a layer of mashed potato on it.then put a layer of marinated chiken, then wrap it like a roll then dip it into beaten egg then roll it in bread crums , roll is ready for frying, fry it deeply in oil & serve it with ketchup.


*TOMATO CHATNI* 
*Ingredients
*6-8 red chillies
 1/2 tsp salt 
3 tbsp oil
 1/4 tsp fenugreek seeds
 1 tbsp coconut fresh or dessicated
 1/2 tsp black pepper 
1 tbsp sugar 
1/4 tsp mustard seeds
 1 & 1/2 tsp white cummin seeds
 1 tsp garlic crushed 
4 tbsp lemon juice
 500 gms tomatoes blanched and
 peeled 8-10 curry leaves 

*Method*
Blend the tomatoes, cummin seeds, coconut, red chillies, garlic, black pepper and salt. Put the mixture in a sauce pan along with lemon juice and sugar and boil it. In a small pan heat oil and fry curry leaves, mustard and fenugreek seeds. Pour this over the blended tomatoe paste. Cool and store in a bottle.


*SWEET RICE (MULHAMMAR)* 
_ Ingredients_ 
1/4 t saffron threads
 3 cardamom pods, cracked 
2 Tablespoons rose wate
r 2 cups basmati rice
 6 cups of water 
1 Tablespoon of salt 
1/3 cup sugar
 1/4 cup of ghee (butter may be substituted)  

*Method*
In a small bowl put saffron, rose water and the cardamom. Sort rice and wash until the water runs clear. In a large heavy pan boil the 6 cups of water. Stir in the salt and the rice. Return water to a boil, stirring occasionally. Boil uncovered for 8 minutes. Drain. Pour sugar onto the hot rice and mix well. Melt the ghee in the same pan the rice was cooked. Add the rice with sugar. Sprinkle the rose water and spices on top of the rice. Using the end of a wooden spoon, make 3 small holes in the rice. Cover the pan with a paper towel and place lid tightly on top. Cook over low heat about 20 minutes, until done 

_GRILLED SALMON_ 
_Ingredients_
Dab of salt & pepper 
Salmon 

*Method*
 clean a salmon and fillet it. Stovetop: get a pan real hot and put a dab of oil. lay the salmon on it salt & pepper it and put a lid on it. check it out and flip over before it burns.  


*FRIED RICE WITH PEAS* 
_Ingredients_
1/2 cup boiled chicken (or ham, -turkey, seafood, -wieners rattlesnake)
 2 tb Butter
 2 Beaten eggs
 2 cup boiled rice 
1/4 cup Soy sauce
 2 Chopped fine green onions (opt) 
1/2 c Fresh/boileded peas or leftover vegetable 

*Method*
Cut meat into very small pieces. Melt butter in frying pan or wok. Add beaten eggs n stir to keep cooked egg pieces small. Stir in rice n meat, mixing thoroughly. Add soy sauce and stir until color of rice is fairly uniform/ Add vegetables n continue to cook until heated through.Meat and vegetables are optional. You may add several kinds or leave out all together.

----------


## RAHEN

> Hmm ajj chicken curry try kerte hien. Wese bhi ajj gher per koi nahi hoga is lie khud se hi kuch na kuch banaon ga. Agar time kam howa to phir koi assan se recipe dekh loon ga issi topic se or phir wohi bana loon ga.
> 
> Thanks once again for sharing these delicious recipes sis.


Thank you brother ..there is more coming in line...:biggrin:..btw did u try chicken..curry...

----------


## RAHEN

Instant Kulfi Recipe

Ingredients:---

1/2 litre whipping cream

 12 oz evaporated milk

 1 can condensed milk

 1 cup almonds and pistachios, powdered

 5-6 cardamoms, powdered

 10-12 strands saffron, dissolved in one tsp milk


Directions:-


Whip the cream till it forms a peak. 

Gently fold in the condensed and evaporated milk, then add the remaining ingredients and mix well. 

Pour into kulfi moulds and freeze for at least six hours or till frozen well. 

Serve as it is or de-mould and serve in a dessert bowl with any topping. 

For a larger gathering, use a large bowl and cut pieces out to serve.




Mango Falooda or Faluda Recipe



Ingredients:---


½ kg mangoes  
 450 ml milk  
  225 g sugar  
 60 g custard powder  
 100 g fresh cream, optional 

Directions:---


Peel and cut mangoes into small cubes. Squeeze out the pulp from the seed and mix into cubes. Keep aside. Make the custard by boiling milk and sugar together. Mix the custard powder in a little cold milk (approximately 2 tbsp), ensuring no lumps are left. Add to the milk mixture, stirring constantly. Simmer on a low fire until the custard is cooked and does not have a raw taste or smell. Cool and add the mangoes and cream. Mix and chill well. 
Chefs tip: Sindhri mangoes are best to use in this dessert. 


Serves 4 - 6
Preparation Time: 10 minutes
Cooking Time: 10 minutes

----------


## RAHEN

*Almond                  Milk*
*Ingredients*                                                                                                                         1.                       1 kg condensed milk                                                                  2.                       Sugar to taste                                                                  3.                       1 L boiled, cooled water                                                                  4.                       100 g almonds, ground (or ground                          cashew and ½ tsp almond essence)                                                                                                                                                                                      Mix milk, sugar and water and stir until sugar dissolves.Add almonds and chill.
-------------------------------------



--------------------------------------
Easy & Delicious French Fries


Ingredients :
Corn floor I cup
sesame (til) half cup
Red chilli powder 1 tsp
Salt depend on taste
Potato 1 kg

Method:
1-First cut the potato in fingers shape , boil it few min 1 to 3 min.
2-Then apply corn floor & chilly powder & salt and fried them.
3-Now get very delicious tasty french fries.


----------------------------------

----------


## RAHEN

*Khatte Noodles

Cooking time: 20-30 Minutes 

Ingredients :
*Chinese noodles- 100gm, 
salt, 
chopped onion- 2tsp, 
chopped green chillies- 2tsp, 
rasam powder- 1 tsp, 
nibo juice- 3tsp

*Method :*

1-Boil noodles with salt, drain, mix rasam powder and nibo juice to it. 
2-Heat 1 and half tsp oil. fry onion and green chillies. 
3-Add noodles and stir for a min. It's done






Potato and peanut snack

Cooking Time: 15 minutes

Serves 2 

Ingredients:
2 large potatoes grated coarsely
3 red chillies finely chopped
1 tbsp. Coriander finely chopped
2 tbsp. Peanuts crushed not too fine
1/2 tsp. Cumin seeds
1/2 tsp. Sugar
1/2 lemon juice extracted
Salt to taste

Method:
1-Heat oil, add potatoes, stir fry for 2-3 minutes. 
2-Take off fire, mix in all other ingredients. 
3-Return pan to stove. 
4-Stir and cook till potato is tender but not mushy to touch. 
Serve hot with coconut chutney or as is.


-----------------------


Ribbon Sandwitches 
Cooking Time: 15 minutes
*Serves 2

**Ingredients:*
2 slices of white & brown bread, each
1/3 cup paneer, crumbs
1 tbsp grated onions
Salt & pepper to taste
1 tbsp butter
Few drops of red & green color
*Method:

*1-Prepare a filling by mixing paneer, onions, salt, pepper and butter. 
2-Divide it in 3 parts. 
3-In one part add a drop of red color, in the second part add a drop of green color, and leave the third to white. 
4-Now prepare one big sandwich in the order of brown bread, green filling, white bread, white filling, brown bread, red filling and then white bread. 
5-Press a little on top to stick properly. 
6-Cut into 3 long pieces and place sideways to show all the colors.

----------


## RAHEN

*CheeseCake**Ingredients:-*

strawberries---------------cuti hui (thori si)

Base:-biscuit crumbs-------1 cupbutter (melted)------3tbssugar---------------1 tbsCheese:-philadelphia cream cheese------200gsugar-------------------------3/4 cuporange juice------------------3-5 tbs*Method:-*crumbs mey butter or sugar add ker leiN, iss ko pan mey daal ker 3-4 min. key liye fry kareiN ab aik plate mey daal ker press ker dein iss tarhaN key cake ki base ban jayé aur ab iss ko freeze mey rakh deiN

cheese mey sugar aur juice add karein, beat ker lein achi tarhaN wo thori fluffy ho jayé gi ab aap crumbs nikaleiN freezer sey aur iss per cheese daal deiN layer by layer aur uper sey strawberries daal deiN.
cheesecake tayyar hai


-------------------------------------------

*Baked Pasta* 
Ingridients:-pastawatercheese(mozzarella, ya phir jo bhi available ho ghar pey)salsa (ya phir aap tomato paste khud bana leiN, tamator ko blender mey ker key uss ko aik preheated pan mey daal dein aur iss mey apni marzi key spices daal dein, like red chilli, namak, kali mirch,safaid mirch,etcMethod:-
pasta ko boil ker lein aur sath mey oven bhi on ker lein, ab boiled pasta ko aik oven waley bartan mey daleiN aur uper sey tomato sauce/paste daal dein ...phir cheese daal ker bas 5-10 min tak aap issey oven mey rakheiN, 
baked pasta tayyar hai 

kabhi mey ye bhi kerti hun key Alu key katley bhi fry ker leyti hun jab tak pasta boil hota hai aur phir aik layer alu ki lagti hai aur aik pasta ki phir uper sey tomato paste aur phir akhir mey cheese ...iss key baad issey oven m ey 5-10 min. key liye rakh deyti hun...

-----------------------

*Suji ki kheer* 
Ingridients:-suji--------------aik cupsugar------------half cupmilk--------------1-litredry fruit----------for decorationMethod:-

suji ko aik pan mey iss waqt tak bhooneiN jab tak uss ki aik payari si khushboo na aa jaye  lol...iss key baad aap iss mey doodh dalteiN aur doodh add kertey huye chamch chalatey jayeiN, ab iss mey aap cheeni add ker lein phir sey aik chamach chala dein aur bas iss ko aik do boil deyney key baad...kheer tayyar hai 

iss ko aap chaheiN to garam bhi serve ker saktey hein, aik bowl mey nikal ker iss key uper dry fruits daal deiN (jo bhi aap key ghar mey hein) aur mazzey sey khayeiN

----------


## RAHEN

*Naan khtai


*ingredients:-white four----------1 cupsugar--------------1 cupoil-----------------hasbé zaroorategg---------------only egg yellowbaking powder-----1/4 tspMethod:-

aap sab sey pehley oven on ker dein 250 C per aur ab aap white flour aur cheeni aur baking powder ko mix ker lein aikfolk ki madad sey ab iss mey aap oil daalein aur itna oil daalein key wo goondh jayein ...hath ki madadsey ...ye mixture na ziada soft aur na atey ki tarhan thick...

ab aap biscuit shape dein aur biscuit key darmayan ko apni indexfinger ki madad sey thora sa daba dein aur iss mey andeyki zardi laga dein (andey ki zardi ki jaga aap aik badaambhi rakh saktey hein)

ab oven traymey alluminium foil lagaein aur ye biscuits aik doosrey sey kuch faasley per rakhein ..issey ab aap oven mey rakh dein

oven ka temp. 170-175 C ker dein aur bas ye 10 min. mey ready hon gey

------------------------------------


*Fruit yogurt* 


Ingredients:-
flavored yogurt of two diff. flavors (lets say vanilla and strawberry)fruits (jo bhi ghar pey available hon)whipped creamMethod:-

fruits ko aap squares mey kaat lein aur ab aik bowl mey pehley flvor dahi dalein phir aik layer fruit ki aur phir sey aiklayer dahi ki ...akhri layer aap fruits ki rakhein aur uper sey whipped cream daal dein...

ready to serve 

-------------------------------

*Fish and potato cutlets* 


Ingredients:-

Aalu-------------1/2 kg
tuna------------- 250 g (tin pack)
spices------------to taste(salt n black pepper,u can add red chilli if you like)
oil----------------for frying

Method:-

Aalu ko boil ker key un ko mash ker lein aur iss mey tuna add ker lein plus spices mix it well aur phir iss key cutlets bana ker oil mey fry ker ker lein
cutlets are ready

----------


## RAHEN

*Chicken Balls*
Ingredients 

3 boiled potatoes(grated)
2 hard boiled eggs(grated)
1/2 cup grated cheddar cheese
1 cup chicken boiled and cut into small pieces
salt accoring to taste
black pepper according to taste
oil for frying
bread crumbs 1 cup
eggs to dip(beated) 


Directions 

1. Mix all the ingredients togather( except oil,eggs and bread crumbs) into a smooth batter. 

2. Make small balls. dip in egg, roll on bread crumbs and fry till golden brown. 

3. Serve hot with ketchup.


waisy mujhy ketchup bilkul bhi pasand nahi
aur aisi chat pati cheezon ka asal maza tu chutni k saath he ata hai


---------------------------


*Mutter Pakora 

Cooking Time: 15 to 20 minutes

Serves 4-5

Ingredients:
500g green peas
1/2 cup gram flour
A pinch of soda-bi-carbonate
1/2 tsp salt
1/3 tsp black pepper powder
1/3 tsp red chili powder
1/4 tsp asafoetida
2-3 green chilies, chopped
2 tbsp coriander leaves, chopped
Oil for frying

Method: 
1-Make a thick batter of gram flour with water. 
2-Add soda-bi-carbonate, salt, black pepper, asafoetida, green chilies and coriander. Mix well. 
3-Add the fresh peas into the gram flour mixture. 
4-Deep fry in oil by dropping small portions of the mixture. 
5-Fry on both the sides till golden brown. Remove with a perforated flat spoon or strainer. 
Serve hot with any sauce or chutney.


-----------------------------

*

----------


## RAHEN

Mixed Fruits Shake Recipe 

 Ingredients ::

  500 grams cherry or strawberry yogurt

2 oranges

2 bananas ripe

12 frozen strawberries

14 cherries, frozen 

Direction:: 

Peel the oranges, remove white pit and cut into segments. Peel and cut bananas into thick slices 
Place yogurt, oranges, banana, strawberries and cherries in blender. Blend in batches, until smooth 
Pour into tall glasses and serve 
Serve Cold & Immediately 

Serves 4 people
Preparation Time: 10 minutes
Cooking Time: 10 minutes


---------------------------

*Potato Garlic Sauce*

*Ingredients*

1 medium potato, boiled , 4-5 garlic cloves , 1\2 teaspoon vinegar , 1 tablespoon mayonnaise (optional).

*Cooking Instructions*

Place potato, garlic and vinegar in a chopper or food processor and blend to a paste. 
The sauce should be of running consistency. If the sauce appears too sticky, blend it for few more seconds. 
Stir in mayonnaise if desire. The sharpness of the sauce depends on the amount of garlic used. This sauce can be served with Roasted lamb leg and Chatpattay kabab 

This recipe serves 4 people. 
Preparation Time: 20 minutes. 
Cooking Time: 0 minutes. 
Serving Options: Serve Cold.

----------------------

----------


## RAHEN

----------------------------------

*Potato Bites* 

*Ingredients*

 2-3 medium size potatoes boiled
 1 tsp. salt or according to taste
 ½ tsp. ground black pepper
 Breadcrumbs for coating
 1 egg beaten
 Oil for deep-frying
 Assortment of fillings

 *Cooking Instructions*

 Boil the potatoes and remove their skins. Allow to cool and then mash to paste. Add the salt and pepper and mix well. 
Take a small amount of this mixture in the hand and flatten to a disc shape. 
Add the filling in the middle and cover on all sides to form a kebab like shape. 
Dip in beaten egg and then roll in breadcrumbs to coat well all over. 
Deep fry till golden brown. Serve with ketchup or chutney and enjoy the tasty snack.

--------------------


*CHILLED BANANA CUSTARD*

*Ingredients*

1 cup nonfat milk , 1 whole egg , 2 egg yolks , 3 tablespoons maple syrup , 3 tablespoons whole-wheat pastry flour , 1 teaspoon vanilla extract , 1 tablespoon arrowroot , 1 tablespoon apple juice or water , 2 large bananas

*Cooking Instructions*

1. In a small saucepan over medium-high heat, heat milk until it steams. Remove from heat and pour into a mixing bowl. , 
2. In a separate bowl whisk together egg, egg yolks, and maple syrup until smooth. Add flour and vanilla. Mix arrowroot with apple juice and add to egg mixture. Add hot milk. Puree bananas in a blender, then add to egg mixture. , 
3. Return custard to pan and cook over medium-high heat, stirring, until thick. Pour into 8 dessert glasses and chill in the refrigerator for 4 hours before serving.

----------


## RAHEN

--------------------------------


Cannelloni 
*Ingredients*

4 pasta sheets (available in ready-to-oil-from)
100 gm cottage cheese, Grated 
300 gm spinach, boiled and chopped 
A pinch of nutmeg powder
Salt to taste 
50 gm parmesan cheese, grated 

For the bechamel bake. 

1 teaspoon butter 
1 teaspoon four 
1 lit milk 
1 bay leaf 
2 cloves 
Salt to taste 
2 tomatoes, chopped 
50gm cheddar cheese, grated

*Cooking Instructions*

For the bechamel bake Melt butter in a pot, add flour and from into a first stage roux. 
Add boiling milk. Season and spice. Simmer till thickened. 
Add chopped tomatoes and continue simmering till sauce acquires a pink color. 
Arrange cannelloni in a baking dish, pour sauce evenly over, sprinkle generously with cheese and bake in a preheated oven. Serve it hot.


------------------------------------

*Chocolate Milk Shake*

*Ingredients*
For Syrup , 1.50 cups sugar , 1.00 cup unsweetened cocoa , 1.00 teaspoon vanilla extract , 
For Shake , 8.00 tablespoon milk , 6.00 cups vanilla ice cream.

*Cooking Instructions*

Make Syrup: 
1. Cook sugar and water in a small saucepan over low heat, stirring until sugar dissolves. Increase heat to high and bring to boil. 
2. Place cocoa and vanilla in small bowl. Gradually whisk in sugar syrup. Return mixture to same the saucepan. 
3. Bring to Boil, whisking constantly, simmer for 1 minute. Pour into a bowl, cover and keep aside cool completely. Chill at least 1 hours, until cold. 
Assembly: Place 6 tablespoons chocolate syrup, 4 tablespoon milk and 3 cups ice cream into blender and blend until smooth. Pour into 2 glasses. Repeat with remaining syrup, milk and ice cream. 

 Serves 4 people.

  Preparation Time: 10 minutes.
  Cooking Time: 10 minutes. 
 Serve Cold.

---------------------------------------
*Tortilla De Patatas*

*Ingredients*

4 medium-sized potatoes, peeled and thinly sliced
6 eggs
1 onion, chopped
1 green pepper, chopped
¼ litre olive oil
Salt

Tortilla de patatas is basically a potato omelets (about 4cm thick). It is popular all over Spain and often served in bars as a tapa and is eaten either hot or cold. Some people prefer to make it without the onions.

*Cooking Instructions*

First, heat the oil in a large frying pan and then gently fry the sliced potatoes until almost soft, stirring from time to time so that they don't burn on the bottom of the pan. 
Add the onion and the green pepper and continue frying until all the vegetables are soft. 
Drain the vegetables in a colander to get rid of the excess oil. Beat the eggs in a bowl and season with salt and pepper. 
Add the potatoes, etc. and mix well and check seasoning.


 Heat a little oil in a frying pan on a moderate heat. 
Pour in the potatoes and eggs and shake the frying pan from time to time so that the omelets dont stick to the bottom. 
Once the bottom of the omelets has set, turn the heat down low and cover the pan. A
fter about ten minutes, turn the omelets by placing either a flat plate or saucepan lid on the frying pan and quickly turning over.
 Gently slide the omelets back into the frying pan and continue frying, once again shaking the pan from time to time so that it doesn't stick to the bottom, until it has set all the way through.

-----------------------------------

----------


## RAHEN

*Different Recipes of PAkora*

Simple Pakora

*Ingredients:* 
1 c Chickpea flour (besan) 
1/2 ts Asafetida (optional)
1/2 c Unbleached all-purpose flour 
1/4 ts Cayenne pepper
1/2 ts Baking soda 
1 1/4 c Cold water
3/4 ts Cream of tartar 
2 tb Lemon juice
1/4 ts Sea salt 
Oil, for frying
1 ts Cumin powder 
1 c Sliced potatoes
(1/4" thick)
1 ts Coriander powder 
1 c Cauliflower florets
1 ts Tumeric 
1 c Chopped bell pepper

*Preparation Time: 15 min*

*Method:*
1-Blend flours, baking soda, cream of tartar, salt and spices.
2-Gradually whisk in water and lemon juice to make a smooth batter the
consistency of heavy cream. Set aside.
3-Heat about 3" oil in a large skillet or deep fryer.
4-Dip vegetables in batter to coat. Immerse in hot oil, turning to cook
evenly, until golden brown, about 5 minutes. 
5-Remove with a slotted spoon and drain on absorbent paper.
6-Cover and place in a warm oven while cooking remaining pakoras. 

Serve with ketchup/chutney of choice

--------------------

Chickenpakora
Ingredients:
325 gm boneless chicken pieces
1 cup water
1 medium onion coarsely chopped
2-3 cloves garlic
1-2 green chilies coarsely chopped
Handful of dhuniya leaves
125 gm basin flour
1 tsp. dhuniya powder
1 tsp. ground zeera
½ tsp. garam masala
½ tsp. chili powder
1 tsp. salt or according to taste
1 pinch soda bicarbonate
Oil for deep-frying


Method: 
1-Put the onion, garlic, green chilies and coriander with half the water in the blender and blend to a fine paste.
2-In a bowl mix together the besen powder, dhuniya powder, zeera, garam masala, chili powder, salt and soda.
3-Add the blended liquid and rest of the water and mix well to forma thick paste.
4-Put in the chicken pieces and mix well so that the chicken is well coated with this mixture.
5-Deep fry in hot oil till golden brown. Serve with ketchup or podiney ki chutney.


--------------------------

Cocktail Pakoras  

Cooking Time : 25-30 Minutes   

Serves 4

Ingredients:

1 cup chana dal
1 cup moong dal
½ cup chopped onion
½ cup chopped potato
½ cup chopped carrot
1 table spoon grated ginger
½ cup dried fenugreek (Methi) leaves
¼ cup coriander leaves chopped
2 green chili finely chopped
1 table spoon garam masala
Salt to taste
Oil for frying

Method:

1-Soak the dals overnight. Drain and grind them coarsely in the Food Processor. 
2-Mix all the chopped vegetables, fenugreek and coriander leaves, chili, garam masala and salt. 
3-Add a little water if need be make a thick batter
4-Heat oil in the pan and place 1 tea spoon of batter into oil at several places. 
5-Fry them till golden brown.
6-Serve hot along with mint chutney or tomato sauce.

----------------------------

Prawn Pakora
Ingredients:
1 lb small sized prawns
1 tsp corn flour
2 tsp ginger garlic paste
1/2 tsp black pepper powder
1 egg white
A fistful of chopped coriander leaves
Salt to taste
Oil for deep frying

Method: 
1-Wash the shrimp thoroughly and pat dry with a paper towel. 
2-Mix shrimp and all the above ingredients except oil.
3-Make walnut or even small sized balls and keep aside. 
4-In a deep skillet heat oil. 
5-When the oil is very hot, lower heat to medium and fry these balls to golden brown. 
6-Serve hot with tomato sauce 
An easier way is to take a tablespoon and spoon out the batter into the hot oil. 
That is, instead of making the balls.

---------------------------------

Cheesy Rice Pakoras

Cooking time : 20-25 Minutes 

Serves 4-6

Ingredients:
½ cup Gram flour 
2 cups cooked rice 
2 Green chilies (chopped) 
½ cup Onion (chopped) 
½ Cheese (grated) 
½ cup Peas (boiled) 
1 cup Coriander (chopped) 
½ tspn Pepper pwd 
Salt to taste

Method:

1-Mix well all the ingredients with some water. Heat oil to fry. 
2-With a spoon drop batter in oil. Fry pakoras a golden brown colour. Serve hot.

-------------------------------

----------


## RAHEN

*Chutny collection.*

*Hari Chatnii* 

*Ingredients:*

Hara dhania...1bunch (patey alg krk dhoo lain )
Hari Mirch...3
Salt...To taste
Onion...1 small size
tomato...1small size
zeera...1/4teaspoon
garlic...1/2 jawe


 
*Method:*

Tamam cheezo ko siwayee zeera or namak k achi trha sey dhoo kr 2-3 pieces main kat lain tak grinder aram sey chal sakey phr sub ko grinder main dal kr namak or zeera dal kr 1/2cup pani dal kr achi trhaa sey grind kr lain .Chatni tayar .Yeh chatni app raita main bhi use kr saktey hian,dahi baroo ki dahi main bhi or rooz mara k khanoo k saath bhi .

---------------------------

*Podiney or kairi ki chatni 

Ingredients:*
Podina...1bunch (patey alg krk dhoo lain )
Lal Mirch sabit ...3
Salt...To taste
Kairi...1 small size
tomato...1small size
zeera...1/4teaspoon

*Method:*
Tamam cheezo ko siwayee zeera or namak k achi trha sey dhoo kr 2-3 pieces main kat lain tak grinder aram sey chal sakey phr sub ko grinder main dal kr namak or zeera dal kr 1/2cup pani dal kr achi trhaa sey grind kr lain .Chatni tayar

----------------------------

*Hyderabadi Dahi Ki Chutney 

Ingredients

1 cup Curd
2 Green Chilies
Coriander Leaves
1 Small Onion
Salt to taste

Method:


In a bowl whip the curd. Add 1/4 cup of water and mix it well. 
Cut the Onions, chillies, coriander leaves into very small pieces. Add it to the curd. 
Add salt to taste with little Dhania Powder. It goes great with Biryanis and Fried rice. 
Serve Cool.

-----------------------------

*Boondi Raita 

Ingredients

Boondi - 1 cup
Curry Leaves - 1 stick
Urad Dal - 1 tsp
Red Chilli round - 5 nos.
Jeera powder - 2 tsp.
Oil - 1 tbsp.
Salt to taste
Semi Liquid curd - 2 cups

Method


In a small frying pan heat oil fry urad dal until light brown, add curry leaves, red chilli. 
Remove from fire after it crackles. 
Add Jeera powder and mix. Let it cool. 
Pour the curd in a large bowl (as the boondi will soak and rise) beat well and add the fried ingredients. 
Just before serving add boondi mix well and garnish with coriander leaves if required. (Add butter milk if raita is too thick) 



----------------------------------------------

Baghara Dahi

Ingredients

Yoghurt (Dahi) - one cup
Jeera - 1/2 tsp
Mustard seeds - 1/2 tsp 
Turmeric powder - 1/2 tsp
Chilli powder - 1/2 tsp
Curry leaves - one stalk
Garlic - three flakes
Cooking oil - one tbsp
Salt to taste

Method: 


In one bowl, take one tbsp cooking oil. 
Heat for two minutes. 
Add mustard seeds, jeera, curry leaves, chilli powder, turmeric powder. 
Fry for a while. 
Then add youghrt and stir it well for two minutes. 
Put salt to taste. Swich off the fire. 
Baghara Dahi is ready
Serve with paratha or hot rice.

---------------------------------

*Onion & Garlic Chutney*


 
*  2 gms all spices,5 gms butter , 20 gms brown sugar,80 gms vinegar,  500 gms onion, finely chopped,500 gms garlic, finely chopped, Salt and pepper to taste.*  ***In a pan, combine butter, onion, garlic and all the spices.Cook until the onion turns brown. Add brown sugar. Cover thepan and cook on low flame for 45 minutes, stirring occasionally.**Add vinegar and cook for another five minutes. Add salt and pepper. Remove the pan from the flame and allow it to cool and store in an air-tight sterilized jar and refrigerate.*
-----------------------------------

_Imli aur Gur ki chutni

imli 
gur
lal mirch pisi hoi
aik pinch namak
1/2 tsp bhuna howa zeera

imli ko paani mein bhigo dain 1/2 hour kay liye ..masal kar beej nikal lain
gur ka alag sheera bana kar chaan lain
ab is mein imli dalain namak aur lal michain daal kar thora sa pakaen phir zeera daal dain ...garhi ho jai tu cholay ki chaat, shami kabab, dahi baroon kay saath khaien...

----------------------------

__ waisay tukairi a mausam guzar gaya hai...lakin hum nay yeh recipe try ki thi...aur buht achi lagi thi...

1/2 kG  kairi
1/2 KG shakar
1/2 tsp kalonji
2 lehsan kay jaway
2 lal mirch
10,,,12  kishimish
4,,5 badaam 
2 tsp safid til

kairi ko cheel kar bolil kar lain...buht zyada narm kar lain...
phir dosray bartan mein sheera banaien... us mein saari cheezain daal kar paka lain..lehsan ko bareek badam ki tarah kaat kar dalna hai...
sirf kalonji na dalain abhi ...
jab jaili ki tarah garha ho jai tu utar lain aur thora thanda honay per khaien

--------------------------


_

----------


## RAHEN

*~ Club Sandwich~

*  
  *2 breast pieces of chicken                         (boiled and shredded)*
*1 cucumber,                      sliced
1 tomato,                      sliced
1/2 cup                      mayonnaise1 tsp white pepper1 tsp Soya                      sauce
1/2 tsp                      Chinese salteggsfew lettuce                      leaves
**Add Soya sauce                      and Chinese salt to the chicken**Season with salt and pepper                      and mix well**Make two thin                      omelettes**Remove the sides of the bread slices, apply mayonnaise on one slice, then spread the chicken mixture on it and cover it with another slice* *Place omelette,                      cucumber, and tomato and                         salad leaf on it**                         Cover it with a third slice* *Cut it in a                      triangle shape**Serve with                      French fries* 



*Egg Tikka* 
*
Cooking time : 20-30 Minutes 

Serves 4-6

Ingredients:*
Hard boiled eggs: 6 (peeled and halved lengthwise) 
Raw egg whites: 3 
Potatoes: 3 (boiled and mashed) 
Black pepper powder: 3 tsp. 
Bread crumbs: 1 cup 
A bunch of chopped cilantro (coriander) leaves 
Salt to taste 
Oil for frying
*
Method:
*
1-Beat the egg whites well. Add salt and pepper powder to the mashed potatoes and mix well. 2-Cover the halved eggs with the potato paste and dip into egg white. Roll over the breadcrumbs. 3-Deep fry in hot oil until golden brown. 
4-Serve hot garnished with chopped coriander leaves.

----------


## RAHEN

*Crispy Chicken*

*Cooking Time: 20 min.**Ingredients :* 1 Chicken with skin or 8-10 Drum sticks , 1 cup gram flour, sieved (besan) , 1 cup flour , 1 teaspoon salt , 1 teaspoon black pepper , 1 teaspoon red chilli powder (optional) , 2 tablespoons lemon juice , oil for deep frying 

*Instructions :* 
1. Cut chicken into 8 pieces. Put chicken in a large bowl, add lemon juice and one teaspoon of salt and rub it all over the chicken pieces. Cover and marinate for at least 3 to 4 hours or overnight in a refrigerator.
 2. Mix remaining salt and rest of the ingredients, except oil in a bowl. Place about 1/2 cup of the flour mixture in a plastic bag. Put one or two pieces at a time in the bag and shake it to coat the mixture. Repeat with remaining chicken pieces and flour mixture. Arrange the coated chicken pieces in a single layer on a cookie sheet. 
3. Deep fry chicken in a deep fryer over high heat. Fry to a crisp golden color. Remove from oil and place on an absorbent kitchen papers. Serve hot with French fries and garlic chutney.





*Vegtable Fried Rice
**Cooking Time: 20 min.* 
*Ingredients :* 1\4 cup oil , 2 1\2 tablespoons butter , 125 grams peas , 125 grams mushrooms, sliced , 100 grams carrots, grated , 25 grams pickled cucumber (gherkins) , 100 grams beans, french chopped , 125 grams sweet corns , 1 large onion, cut into small cubes , 4 onions, spring thinly sliced , 4 tablespoons soy sauce , As per taste salt , 750 grams rice, Pakistani basmati 

*Instructions :* 
1. Heat oil and butter and stir-fry peas, mushrooms, carrots, pickled cucumber, beans, sweet corn, onion, spring onion, Soya sauce and salt. 
2. Cook for 3-4 minutes. 
3. Add the rice and mix with vegetables. Fry both over medium heat for two minutes. 
4. Add 1 1\2 liters boiling water. Stir and bring to boil. 
5. Lower heat and place on heavy iron plate for 15 minutes with lid covered. Stir once after 8-10 minutes. 
6. Serve in a well-heated dish. Serving Options : Serve Hot with salad.




*Chicken Bihari Kababs*
*Ingredients :* 1 1\2 kilograms chicken breasts, boneless , oil for deep frying , 4 medium onions skinned and thinly sliced , 8-10 whole red chilies , 1 1\2 tablespoons ginger, minced , 1 1\2 teaspoons salt , 1 1\2 teaspoons garam masala , 1 cup yogurt , 1\2 cup mustard oil , 2 tablespoons papaya (raw ) ground 

*Instructions :* 
1. Wash the chicken breast and cut into 1 inch cubes. Put the meat in a colander to remove excess water and keep aside. 
2. Heat oil in a deep frying pan, add onions and fry until golden brown, about 5minutes. Reduce heat to low and remove onions from oil . Fry the whole chilies just for few seconds, otherwise they will burn. Grind the onions and whole chilies in a food processor to a smooth paste. 
3. In a large bowl combine chicken cubes, onion paste, ginger, salt, garam masala, yogurt and mustard oil. Mix well for few minutes with your hands until the meat is coated well with marinade. 
4. Cover and leave to marinate at room temperature for about 3-4 hours or overnight in the refrigerator. 
5. Two hours before grilling, add ground papaya into the marinated chicken and mix well to coat. 
6. Thread meat cubes onto the skewers. Put skewers carefully over a gentle charcoal flame and cook until meat is brown on each side, about 5-8 minutes. 7. Transfer to a serving dish and decorate with onion ring, green chili and coriander leaves. 
 Serves 8 people. cooking time:20 min




*Seviyan* 

*Ingredients :* 1 cup vermicelli (sayaiyan) , 1 tablespoon ghee(clarified butter) , 1 cup milk, condensed , 1 tablespoon custard powder, dissolved in some milk , 1/2 cup sugar , 3-4 cups milk, whole diluted with 1-2 cup , 1 tablespoon raisins (kish mish) , 1 tablespoon cashewnuts, halved dry roasted. , 1 tablespoon cardamom, crushed. 

*Instructions :* Heat the ghee in a pan and add the vermicilli to it. Fry the vermicilli till it turns brown in color. The color should be between dark and light brown. Take a open pan and add the milk to it. Add the vermicilli to the milk and boil on a medium fire until the vermicilli is completely done. Now add the custard powder and keep stirring. Add the condensed milk , sugar, raisins and the nuts and stir till the sugar is dissolved and the mixture thickens. Add the cardamom and serve hot. It can also be stored in the fridge and served chilled. It is delicious both ways!

 



 KFC ZINGER BURGER 

INGREDIANTS :

2 Chicken bonless pieaces.
200gms Cornflour
200gms flour (is maida main 1 chicken knorr cube mila lain )
2Eggs 
250 gms crinkle chips
200gm breadcrumbs
Salt
Black pepper
1/2tsp sugar
2tsp soya sauce
1tsp ajinoo motoo
oil fpr frying

Method:
Maida jis main knorr cube mila howa haii us main cornflour,egg,salt,soyasauce,blackpepper,ajinomott o,sugar mila ker acha tarhaa sa paste banalain phirchicekn k pieces lain try karain k yeh pieces khasey barey hoo size main kunk ek burger main 1 hi piece use hota haii .Chicken per yeh sara masala qote ker dain or 4hrs k liya fridge main rakh dain .Abb in pieces ko achi tarhaa pehley maidaa main qote karan phir breadcrumbs then crinkel chips qoting per khaas dehan dair or medium anch per deep fry kerlain.Jub golden hojayee tu tiisue per nikal lain or bun k opper saath main ketchup and cheese laga ker serve karain.

^ this recipe has marinate for 4 hrs...else it is simple to make once marinated...

----------


## syeda

wooooooooooowww bohot nice sharinnnnngg  :Smile: 

ismein jo mughe nahi atin wo hein humuss..filafil n kulfiiii.. thnxxx for sharing theemm..abh mein ye teeno cheezein banaongi coz i loved theses three recipiessssss ..

----------


## RAHEN

hummus is a sauce..one will love it with olive oil...and with grilled chicken..:bg:

----------


## syeda

lol yea i know it.. meine bohot khaya ha jabh mein abu dhabi mein hoti thi n filafil as well.. bas idher uk mein milta nahi ha  :Frown:  to abh khud try karungii  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

yeah faiza ne bataya tha...they used to live in uae before...good..if u need help...ask me...cause yeh mere ghar me banati rehti hoon...cause grill chicken mostly aati rehti hai bahar se...

----------


## Fairy

Wow! Thanks Siso itni saari recipes share karne k liye :giveflower;

----------


## RAHEN

welcome siso... :Big Grin:

----------


## Muzna

aik dam zabardast reciepes thank u for sharing  sis  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

thanks 4 coming here and appreciating...keep coming... :Big Grin:

----------


## jordan

zabar dast hein yaar ab bana ke bhaij doo plz

----------


## RAHEN

apna kaam khud karo na plz...

----------


## RAHEN

will update soon

----------


## Tulip

wow great thread Rahen, i'll wait for more new recipes  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

*Noodles Cheese Ball*

*Noodles Cheese Ball*

*Ingredients*
Chinese Noodles - 1 pack
Cottage Cheese (Paneer) - 250 grams
Tomato ketchup - 1 bowl
Salt and Red chllis to taste
1/2 tsp hot spice (garam masala)
pinch of nutmeg powder (jayfal)
Oil for deep frying *Method*

 Boil Noodles till they are fully cooked, remove from fire and wash it with cool water. Drain water from Noodles and keep them aside to cool. Cut cottage cheese into cubes. Mix tomato ketchup, salt, chilli powder, hot spice, nutmeg powder and noodles together. Add cheese cubes to the mixture and mix gently. Make bolls of the mixture assuring that cheese cubes wont break. Deep fry these bolls on a slow to medium fire till they turn golden brown. Serve hot with mint chutney or any other spicy chutney.

*Crispy Cheese Rolls*


*Ingredients*
2 tablespoon grated cheese
½ cup milk
2 small onion finely chopped
2 green chilli chopped fine
1 teaspoon ginger finely chopped
8 bread slices
1 tablespoon finely chopped coriander leaves
oil for deep frying
salt to taste
*Method*

 Mix the milk, grated cheese, chopped onions, green chilli,ginger, coriander leaves and salt in a bowl. Spoon the mixture on to each bread slice and roll it tight. Heat the oil for deep frying on high flame. Drop in the rolls slowly. Reduce the heat and fry on medium flame stirring frequently till the rolls are crisp and light brown in color. Drain on a paper towel.

----------


## RAHEN

_Mixed Fruit Chaat- Delhi ke kachalu_






*You can add fruits of your choice*

*Ingredients:*
1 cup papaya, diced
3/4 cup pineapple, diced
1 cup apple, diced
1/2 cup banana, diced
4 to 5 gooseberries, cut into2 halves each, (optional)
1/4 cup black and green grapes
1 cup cucumber, peeled and diced
10 to 12 cherry tomatoes, cut into 2 halves
1/2 cup boiled potato, diced
1/2 cup kachalu, boiled and diced (optional)
2 green chillies, finely chopped
1 tablespoon chopped coriander
For the seasoning
1 tablespoon green chutney
1 tablespoon khajur Imli ki chutney
1/4 teaspoon black salt (sanchal)
1/2 teaspoon roasted cumin seed (jeera) powder
1 teaspoon chaat masala
1/4 teaspoon chilli powder
juice of 1/2 lemon
a few sprigs mint leaves
salt to taste *Method:*
1. Combine all the chaat ingredients in a bowl and toss well with the seasoning.
2. Serve immediately.


_Pinacolada_


*Ingredients*
 * 375ml (1 1/2 cups) chilled pineapple juice
* 250ml (1 cup) coconut milk
* 80ml (1/3 cup) Malibu coconut liqueur (optional)
* 60ml (1/4 cup) Midori liqueur
* 60ml (1/4 cup) fresh lime juice
* 2 cups crushed ice
*Method*
 1. Place pineapple juice, coconut milk, Malibu, Midori, lime juice and ice in jug of a blender and blend until combined.
2. Pour among glasses to serve.




_Stuffed Bread Dahi Baray_


*Ingredients:*
 * 8 bread slices
* 4 medium sized potatoes
* 500 ml yogurt / curd
* water (to dip bread slices)
* salt to taste
* 2 tsp roasted cumin seeds / jeera powder
* ½ tsp red chilli powder
* oil, for frying bread vadas
* 1 bunch coriander leaves, chopped
* sweet / tamarind chutney, curd / yogurt, rock salt, bhujiya (to serve)
*Method:*
 1. Strain and whip the yourt well (to remove lumps) with a little salt. Refrigerate.
2. Wash the potatoes, make slits at both the ends and pressure cook with 2 whistles.
3. Drain water, remove the outer skin and mash the potatoes. Add salt, chilli powder, roasted jeera powder and coriander leaves and mix well to form the stuffing.
4. Take water in a deep bottomed bowl. Dip a bread slice in the water for 2-3 secs and take out the bread slice.
5. Press the bread slice with both hands and squeeze out the excess water.
6. Put 1 tbsp of stuffing on the bread slice and fold the moist bread on all sides, seal the top edge properly to form a round ball. Press slightly to form the shape of a vada. Repeat process with all the bread slices.
7. Heat oil in a kadhai and fry the bread balls (one by one) until light golden brown (turn continuously to ensure even colouring on all sides).
8. Place the bread vadas in a serving bowl. Add the chilled curd on top. Sprinkle rock salt and chutney on top. Serve with curd, chutney, rock salt and bhujiya for extra helpings.

----------


## RAHEN

*Honey Lime and Mint Iced Tea*



*Ingredients:*
 * 5 cups water
* 4 tea bags
*1/2 cup fresh mint leaves
* 6 tsp sugar (to taste)
* 2 tsp honey (to taste)
* juice of 1 lemon
*Method:*
 1. Boil water in a tea pot and add tea bags, mint and sugar.
2. Cover the tea pot and let it brew for 3-5 minutes. Strain out the tea bags and mint leaves.
3. Pour into tall glases half filled with ice. Add honey, stir and mix well.
4. Chill and add freshly squeezed lime juice before serving.
 Sit back, relax and enjoy your drink.




_Gujrati Dahi Baray_


*Ingredients*
 Urad daal - 1 cup
Moong daal  2 tablespoon
Yogurt  4 cups
Zeera - 2 tablespoon
Tamarind chutney.
Dry red chillies - 3-4
Coriander leaves- a small bunch
Sugar  1/4 teaspoon
Salt to taste
Oil for frying.
*Method*
 -Soak both the daals overnight or 6-8 hours, grind it to smooth paste.
 -Now take the curd and beat it nicely with a spoon along with salt and 1/4 teaspoon of sugar.
 -Fry zeera and the red chillies without oil and grind it to powder, add this to the beaten curd with very little water.
 -Now fry the baras in oil, and as soon as you take it out put the baras in warm water for 5-10 second, after that take the baras out and squeeze any excess water with hand and put it in the curd.
 -Finally, you can garnish your dahi bara with coriander leaves. If you like you can add mustard, jeera, curry leaves and asafoetida seasoning to this.
 -To make this dahi vada more appealing you can garnish little tomato ketchup and date and tamarind chutney.



_Maash ki Daal k Dahi Baray_



*Ingredients:*
* 2 cups of  Lentils  (Maash ki Daal ) (pre-soaked)
* A pinch of Baking Soda
* ½ tsp. Salt
* A pinch of Asafoetida (Heeng)
* 1 tsp. of Red Chilli Powder (Pisi Lal Mirch)
* ½ tsp. Cumin Powder (Pisa Zeera)
* Plain Yogurt
* Cooking Oil (for deep frying)
* Chaat Masala (for garnish)
* Imli Chutney (for garnish)
*Method:*
1. Wash the lentils well in warm water. In a grinder, grind the lentils into a paste then add the rest of the spices. Mix well and set aside for 30 minutes.
 2. Put cooking oil in a deep frying pan or karahi on high heat. Once the oil gets hot, turn the heat to medium and drop a tablespoon of mixture at a time in the oil and fry until golden brown. Then remove from oil and put the baray on a paper towel to absorb any extra oil.
 3. In a separate dish, beat the plain yogurt by adding a little water to form a paste. Add salt, red chilli powder and cumin powder. And whip well.
 4. Then take cold water in a separate bowl and put the baray in the water for a minute or so or until they are soft. Then squeeze the baray with your palms to drain out the water and add them to the prepared yogurt mix. Repeat this process until all baray mix is gone.
 5. Garnish with chaat masala and Imli Chutney . (Refrigerate until cold for better taste.)

----------


## desiprincess3456

hey thx for these yummy recipes, is it ok if i copy and paste them into my recipe book?

and have u got a nice healthy recipe for lamb chops pls? thx for posting

----------


## mrbaazi

Yaar rehan bahi ... chha choo gaye ho ... Allah aap jaisa life partner dey... aamin summamin  :Smile:

----------


## mrbaazi

Sorry! not bhai ...

----------


## RAHEN

jazakALLAH...

*quick cold dessert for iftar*

Try this tasty and quick cold dessert that generally pleases everyone. *Peaches n Cream* (serves 4)
*Ingredients
*225g Cream cheese
100g Icing powder
300ml Whipping cream 
4 peaches, stoned and diced (you can also use tinned peaches if you prefer)
* Method:*
1. Put the cheese and icing powder in a mixing bowl and beat together until blended. 
 2. In a seperate bowl, whisk the cream until it is stiff, then fold it into the cheese mixture. 
 3. Now layer the peaches and cream mix in to a pretty glass dessert dish (have at least two layers of each) and serve chilled.

----------


## RAHEN

As for a quick Iftar recipe how about making *spicy onion and potato fritters.

* *Ingredients:*
1 Onion, cut into rings
1 Potato, cut into thin discs
1 cup gram flour
A pinch of salt and red chili powder

*Method:* Place the gram flour in a bowl with the salt and chili and mix with some water - the consistency should be the same as for pancake mix, runny but not too runny.
Dip the onion rings and potato sclices in to the mixture and then deep fry until they turn a nice golden colour.

----------


## RAHEN

*Ramadan Yoghurt*

A most refreshing Ramadan starter, this dish is easy to make and is considered healthy for those observing the fast.

 

*Ingredients*


      Dates     1kg  Yogurt    4lt  Sugar     1kg 
*Preparation*

1. Cut the dates, de-seed them
2. Mix sugar with yogurt
3. Pour into a bowl and add the dates into it.
4. Serve chilled


*Shrimp in tomato sauce*


 
 Prepared by: Chef Hani Al Farran
*
Ingredients:* 

   Shrimp 1kg 
 Green pepper 1
 Hot green pepper 1  
Tomatoes 3
 Tomato paste 1tsp  
Cumin 1/2tsp
 Tumeric powder a pinch 
 Mixed spices 1tsp 
 Onion 1  
Garlic 3 cloves
 Ginger powder 1tsp 
 Olive oil 1tbsp 
 Salt to taste
 Water 1 cup

*Preperation:
*Chop onions, garlic and green pepper
Peel tomatoes and cut into small cubes 
Heat olive oil in a pan, add onion and fry on medium heat until golden 
Add garlic, green pepper and cook until soft
Add tomatoes
When tomatoes turn soft add ginger, hot pepper, shrimps, tomato paste, spices and water. 
Stir all and cook on a medium heat for ½ hour 



*Recipe coutesy of*
*
Chef Hani Al Farran *

----------


## RAHEN

*Tamer Hindi*

              Tamer Hindi is a sweet and sour drink that is just right during the month of Ramadan

**  *Tamer Hindi*

*Ingredients*


      Water    1ltr  Tamarind        200gm  Sugar       200gm  Rose Water     10gm  Chocolate syrup  10gm
*Preparation*

1. Soak tamarind in water for a few minutes. Extract juice. Strain.
2. To 1ltr water add sugar and stir till it dissolves
3. To this sweet water add rose water, chocolate syrup and tamarind juice.
4. Adjust sweetness as you like it
5. Chill for an hour and serve

Recipe courtesy

----------


## coolshoaib

> *Ramadan Yoghurt*
> 
> A most refreshing Ramadan starter, this dish is easy to make and is considered healthy for those observing the fast.
> 
>  
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 
> 
> ...


my mother makes it for us in Ramzan. it's very delicious dessert. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## RAHEN

i hve never tried this...i will surely try this one..this is v.easy to make too...
thanks for reply..

----------


## coolshoaib

yes it's very easy anybody can make it as long as they have the ingredients. :-)

----------


## Tulip

wow thanks for the unique recipes Rahen, I'll surely try these out soon. 
For you :givefl;

----------


## RAHEN

jazakALLAH sis... :Big Grin:

----------


## Tulip

Pleasure Rahen  :Smile:

----------


## rojoloco47

nice one Sis

----------


## RAHEN

thank you rojo..welcome to desitwist.com.

----------

